# Hooters



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

My Camaro SS and some Hooter girls!


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

[IMG:]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y133/z28smokin/DSC03239.jpg[/img]


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Never mind.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Ok, Hooters Hotties and Cameros

SOMEBODY PLEASE FIX THESE PICS!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Ok, Hooters Hotties and Cameros
> 
> SOMEBODY PLEASE FIX THESE PICS!!!!


See my response to his thread asking for it to be fixed. I'll fix them when I get home. I don't wanna do that from work


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

There...

** deleted. pics in first post are working now **


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

And his second post....

** deleted. pics in first post are working now **


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

z28smokin said:


>


I fixed it...

Man, why do U only have 1 pic of that cute Asian woman


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thank you z28smokin and Shipwreck. Is there a Z28 in any of the pics?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Thank you z28smokin and Shipwreck. Is there a Z28 in any of the pics?


Yeah,I thought you said there was a camaro in the pics but I didnt SEE one


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thought I would bump this up for all the poor members who missed it :smt082 :smt082


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Thanks, I missed this one.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm still upset he only got 1 pic of that Asian cutie :smt082 :smt082


----------

